# [Gravure] Ajouter/supprimer les fichiers d'un CD-RW

## bluelambda

Bonsoir à tous !

Voilà, je vous demande ça c'est juste "gadget" mais ça peut être utile  :Smile: 

Avec un logiciel comme Nero sous Windows, sur un CD-RW on peut ajouter / supprimer des fichiers.

J'avais lu il doit y avoir plus de six mois que sous Linux c'était une option à activer dans le kernel expérimentale et déconseillée. On ne pouvait donc qu'ajouter des fichiers aux CD-RW, mais pas en supprimer à part en formatant le CD.

J'aimerai donc savoir si ça fonctionne à présent ? Si oui, quelle option dois-je activer dans le kernel ?

Je crois que cdrecord gère ça une fois que c'est activé dans le kernel, on m'avais dit que des OS comme BSD géraient ce mode de gravure. K3B le gère si cdrecord et le noyau sont configurés pour ?

Merci de m'éclairer parce que j'y voit pas bien dans ce secteur... c'est plutôt sombre  :Smile: Last edited by bluelambda on Tue Apr 19, 2005 10:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Darkael

Je n'ai pas de graveur, mais je crois que le truc que tu cherches s'appelle "packet writing" ou un truc dans le genre. Je suis pas sur que ce soit par défaut dans le kernel, il faut peut-être un patch.

----------

## Darkael

Bon je l'ai trouvé dans la config de mon kernel, dans Devices Drivers>Block Devices>Packet Writing on CD/DVD Media, mais mon noyau est uberpatché, donc je sais pas si c'est dans le noyau de base ou pas.

Sinon t'as un HOWTO là qui t'en diras surement plus que moi:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW

Voilà.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

le module est dans le 2.6.10 "vanilla" mais j'ai pas encore testé.

----------

## bluelambda

J'ai un noyau 2.6.9 je vais voir tout ça je vous tient au courrant.

Mais ce Packer Writting est utilisable ou c'est expérimental ?

EDIT : d'après le tuto ça semble expérimental  :Wink: Last edited by bluelambda on Wed Dec 29, 2004 8:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> J'ai un noyau 2.6.9 je vais voir tout ça je vous tient au courrant.
> 
> Mais ce Packer Writting est utilisable ou c'est expérimental ?
> 
> EDIT : d'après le tuto ça semble expérimental 

 

Le howto vient d'un thread du forum qui date de mai, donc il est plus tout jeune...

Sinon, s'il est dans le kernel stable, et qu'il n'y a pas d'avertissement lors de la config du noyau te disant que cette option risque de te dévorer, je pense que ça devrait aller...

----------

## bluelambda

Pas de patch disponnible pour un kernel 2.6.9...

Le plus récent est pour le 2.6.8.

Voir ici :

http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/patches/packet/2.6/

SI je patche mon kernel avec un patch 2.6.8 alors que j'ai un 2.6.9 ça peut poser problème ?  :Question: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> Pas de patch disponnible pour un kernel 2.6.9...
> 
> Le plus récent est pour le 2.6.8.
> 
> Voir ici :
> ...

 

Comme GentooUser@Clubic l'a dit plus haut packet writing est inclus par défaut dans le noyau 2.6.10, donc a mon avis le mieux c'est de prendre un 2.6.10 (comme ça tu te mets à jour par la même occasion!  :Very Happy: )

----------

## bluelambda

Non, je suis encore assez débutant donc je préfère pas changer de kernel j'ai passé trop de temps à tout confgurer, surtout que moi j'ai un kernel Gentoo et ça c'est un vanilla...

----------

## guilc

bah passe en 2.6.10-gentoo, il y est dedans...

Et tu peux conserver ta conf : tu recopie le .config, et tu fais un petit make oldconfig sur le nouveau kernel, et hop, il récupère l'ancienne conf de ton 2.6.9... Rien de bien compliqué  :Wink:  ensuite, il suffit de rajouter cette option et de recompiler  :Smile: 

----------

## bluelambda

Heu... que dois-je faire exactement pour mettre le nouveau kernel ? emerge quoi ?

Ensuite je remplace le .config du nouveau kernel par l'ancien et je fais make oldconfig ?

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> Heu... que dois-je faire exactement pour mettre le nouveau kernel ? emerge quoi ?
> 
> Ensuite je remplace le .config du nouveau kernel par l'ancien et je fais make oldconfig ?

 

Pour avoir le 2.6.10, fais un "emerge development-sources"  (c'est la branche stable anilla 2.6)

Ensuite oui tu prends l'ancien .config, et tu lances make oldconfig. Ca adapte le .config au nouveau noyau. Et au passage pour chaque nouvelle option (dont le packet writing, surement) on te demandera si tu veux l'activer ou non. Mais tu pourras toujours faire un make menuconfig classique après pour peaufiner.

Si t'as perdu l'ancien .config, avec un peu de chance il est dans /proc/config.gz (il faut avoir coché une option au préalable dans la config de l'ancien noyau, mais bon...)

----------

## zdra

```

echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -a gentoo-dev-sources

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 linux

cp linux-2.6.9-gentoo/.config linux/

cd linux

make oldconfig 

<repondre aux questions>

make menuconfig

<ajouter le module que tu veux>

make

make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.10-gentoo-r1

nano /boot/grub/gruc.conf

<changer pour booter sur le nouveau kernel>

reboot

```

----------

## Darkael

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Ouais on peut le dire comme ça, aussi  :Very Happy: 

Sinon c'est vrai j'avais oublié que tout le monde n'est pas en full ~x86  :Very Happy: 

Et sinon histoire de pas larguer bluelambda, gentoo-dev-sources c'est development-sources + des patches ajoutés par les devs gentoo. Tu prends celui que tu veux.

Et zdra tu as fait une faute de frappe sur grub.conf à la fin  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bluelambda

 *Quote:*   

> Et sinon histoire de pas larguer bluelambda, gentoo-dev-sources c'est development-sources + des patches ajoutés par les devs gentoo. Tu prends celui que tu veux. 

 

Oui, c'est les gentoo-dev-sources que je vais prendre, mon 2.6.9 était pas un vanilla mais un Gentoo, donc je vais prendre pareil.

Sinon il risque pas d'y avoir de "gros" problèmes en prennant l'ancienne config sur le nouveau ? Je pense pas car ces kernels sont deux versions qui se suivent donc assez semblables je pense...

Je met le topic en pause le temps de trouver un moment pour faire ça, tester... peut être je pourrais vous dire comment ça c'est passé ce week-end.

Merci pour ces infos en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon il risque pas d'y avoir de "gros" problèmes en prennant l'ancienne config sur le nouveau ? 
> 
> 

 

Ben si tu copiais le .config et que tu compilais directement, là il pourrait y avoir des problèmes (même si des fois ça marche tout seul  :Very Happy: )

Mais le make oldconfig est censé régler tous ces problèmes.

----------

## bluelambda

OK bon ben je vous tiens au courrant  :Smile: 

----------

## bluelambda

Je pense pourvoir faire ça ce soir ou demain  :Wink: , mais avant je voudrais savoir si quelq'un peut m'expliquer l'utilité de quelques lignes que m'a données zdra (oui c'est un peu stupide de taper des trucs sans comprendre :p ) :

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

```
ln -s linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 linux 
```

Je crois que ça doit faire un lien du répertoire linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 vers le répertoire linux c'est ça ?

Et là c'est quel genre de questions qu'il pose ? Parce que faut que je sois capable de répondre  :Razz:  *Quote:*   

> make oldconfig 
> 
>  <repondre aux questions> 

 

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> Je pense pourvoir faire ça ce soir ou demain , mais avant je voudrais savoir si quelq'un peut m'expliquer l'utilité de quelques lignes que m'a données zdra (oui c'est un peu stupide de taper des trucs sans comprendre :p ) :
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> ```
> ...

 

En fait le 2.6.10 est considéré comme instable (~x86), si tu ne rajoutes pas cette ligne tu n'auras que le 2.6.9 (cf man portage pour plus d'infos, il devrait y avoir aussi un howto de je sais plus qui dans le thread sur les howto français)

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ln -s linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 linux 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui. 

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et là c'est quel genre de questions qu'il pose ? Parce que faut que je sois capable de répondre  *Quote:*   make oldconfig 
> 
>  <repondre aux questions>  

 

C'est les mêmes questions que quand tu configures un noyau, sauf que là ça concernera les nouvelles options du 2.6.10

----------

## bluelambda

C'est prudent d'utiliser un noyau considéré comme "instable"  :Question: 

----------

## guilc

Il est pas instable :  *Quote:*   

> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.10 	2004-12-24 22:38 UTC

  de chez kernel.org, le site officiel du kernel  :Wink: 

La, c'est Gentoo qui le considère ~arch, mais ~arch n'est pas forcément sinonyme de instable, mais plutot de "a tester un peu avant de mettre en non ~arch"

----------

## bluelambda

Ah ok je vois, merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## bluelambda

 *Quote:*   

> echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
>  emerge -a gentoo-dev-sources 

 

Lorsque je fais ça il veut me télécharger le 2.6.9-r9... c'est le 2.6.10 que je veux :p

Où est le problème ?

----------

## Darkael

 *bluelambda wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
>  emerge -a gentoo-dev-sources  
> 
> Lorsque je fais ça il veut me télécharger le 2.6.9-r9... c'est le 2.6.10 que je veux :p
> ...

 

Hmm peut-être que tu n'as pas mis à jour ton arbre portage depuis un bout de temps (emerge sync) ?

----------

## bluelambda

Ah ben non je savais même pas qu'il fallait faire ça lol  :Very Happy: 

Je savais pas à quoi servait emerge sync !

Ok je vais voir ça devrai marcher à présent !

----------

## bluelambda

J'ai refait le kernel ça a très bien marché !

Plus qu'à voir si le packet writing marche je verrai demain.

----------

## bluelambda

Bonjour!

Voilà j'ai donc suivi le tuto :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW

Mais lorsque je fais : mount /mnt/cdrw

il me dit : /dev/pktcdvd0 is not a valid block device

Et aussi, est-il possible de graver en utilisant le packet writing avec K3B ? (supprimer des fichiers déjà présents sur RW, etc...)

----------

